# Angeln im Bereich Stavanger



## Trainer (1. November 2021)

Hallo 
ich brauche Hilfe.

Ich möchte gerne einen Freund in Stavanger besuchen und natürlich auch dort gerne in dem Bereich angeln.

Da ich in Norwegen das erste Mal angeln möchte und ich mich übehaupt nicht in diesem Bereich auskenne. 
Dachte ich mir, das ich vielleicht hier Hilfe bekommen. 

Welche Zeitraum wäre interesant, wenn man dort mit dem Boot raus zum Angeln möchte.


----------



## Sled (9. Dezember 2021)

Zeitraum: April bis Oktober geht immer was.  Die Frage ist eher: WAS willst du fangen und wie SCHÖN soll das Wetter sein (Schön bezogen auf die Temperatur ). 
Stavanger Region kenn ich nur im Juni und auch ohne Boot kannst du hier schön auf Hornhecht und Makrele gehen, mit Boot natürlich problemlos auf Dorsch & Co.


----------



## eiswerner (14. Dezember 2021)

Ich kann dir die Insel Bokn empfehlen wir haben dort immer gute Fangergebnisse gehabt,
Ich kann dir per Pn. näheres durchgeben.
Gruß Werner


----------



## familienvater (14. Dezember 2021)

Hallo "Eiswerner" ,
wollen nächstes Jahr in die Schären von Stavanger zum Angeln . Wir haben ein Haus in Randoy/Ryflke gebucht und suchen noch Infos über die Gegend bzw Tips bezüglich guter Angeltechniken . Da wir im Bereich Norwegen blutige Anfänger sind , wären wir über jede Info dankbar . Gibt es evtl auch die Möglichkeit in dem Bereich einen Guide für einen Tag zu bekommen und was würde das evtl kosten . Schon mal vielen Dank für Ihre/ Deine Bemühungen .  
Mit freundlichen Gruß und dickes Petri vom familienvater


----------



## eiswerner (14. Dezember 2021)

Hallo,
da muss ich sagen Randoy ist ziemlich weit hinten wir waren immer im Bereich Bokn  oder Karmoy also näher an der offenen See.
ich denke dass ihr mit Naturköder dh. Makrele auf Leng gehen solltet.
Einen Guide gibts eventuel in Skudeneshaven im Angelgeschäft Haugen, ob es den noch gibt weis ich nicht den gab es mal vor vor ca. 15 Jahren
Wir waren letztes Jahr im September auf Bokn da war mit Dorsch und Seelachs nicht viel los aber Leng war gut.
Wenn du irgendwas wissen willst melde dich. 
Gruß Werner


----------

